# Snowboard Lessons



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Wing it and watch youtube videos on how to snowboard.

its all about visualization first.

if you think you can, then you can.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I cant recommend highly enough taking a lesson right off the bat. That way you dont have to unlearn bad habits you are almost guaranteed to get on your own. If you can afford it spring for a private lesson. Check out your local resort because some of them offer deals on private lessons at certain times. The other option is to book a group lesson mid day mid week and be one of if not the only one in the class.

Take a lesson. You will never look back and wish you didnt.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> I cant recommend highly enough taking a lesson right off the bat. That way you dont have to unlearn bad habits you are almost guaranteed to get on your own. If you can afford it spring for a private lesson. Check out your local resort because some of them offer deals on private lessons at certain times. The other option is to book a group lesson mid day mid week and be one of if not the only one in the class.
> 
> Take a lesson. You will never look back and wish you didnt.


Agree, with one caveat: As long as you get a decent instructor.

Above statement is certainly true if you get wolfie, etc. Not so much if you have some of the instructors I had early in my riding career - and I still see plenty of similar types around the mountains these days (well, not in the areas that I ride, but you get the drift).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if you can get a class or group of lessons...1 or 2 lessons a week for 5-6 weeks.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html

Beginner snowboard lesson

Watch those videos repeatedly. Get those concepts drilled into your head and practice the motions in your living room. Just that small bit of effort will get you farther then the vast majority of beginners.

After doing that, go one time and see if you still feel the need for lessons. Some people simply need another set of trained eyes to tell them what they are doing wrong.

I personally went three times before ever seeing those videos and I was using all the wrong techniques. The next season, after watching those vids, I did better my first day then at any other time. And I was on more difficult terrain then ever.


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

I was a snowboard instructor for two years out east. Private lessons is not a bad idea but can cost more then a group lesson. If your already linking turns you should be fine. It all about how confident you feel in your riding ability. Try a technigue called the falling leaf where you stay on your heal side going right then left keep your head up and focus of where your going. Then try the same method on your toe side. I have found when I showed my class this that it helps for linking turns better. watch vid you tube or what ever. I used to watch a snowboard class when I was learning and started to figure it out from there.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I think it really depends on the instructor. If you are at a smaller mountain, the instruction is going to mostly be the basics that you already seem to have a grasp on. Watch the suggested videos and go out and have fun.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Ridethesnow80 said:


> I was a snowboard instructor for two years out east. Private lessons is not a bad idea but can cost more then a group lesson. If your already linking turns you should be fine. It all about how confident you feel in your riding ability. *Try a technigue called the falling leaf where you stay on your heal side going right then left keep your head up and focus of where your going. Then try the same method on your toe side. I have found when I showed my class this that it helps for linking turns better. *watch vid you tube or what ever. I used to watch a snowboard class when I was learning and started to figure it out from there.


Not everybody agrees with that - see here.
Now, I don't have a strong opinion on this, but some people clearly do...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

crystal said:


> This will be my first real season without renting gear. I've been on the hill 2 times and I can link turns, carve pretty decent, and hit a couple wide boxed, keep in mind this was all with rental shite. I not have my own gear and find it way more comfortable. Should I wing the first season and see how I do, or should I just hop right into lessons so I don't form any bad habits right off the start ?


If you have only been up twice and have not taken a lesson either of those times then you would greatly greatly benefit from at least one lesson right off the bat. It is very important that you start with a good foundation to improve on correctly. I think you would be surprised at certain things you will learn from a lesson you didn't know from just teaching yourself. It will probably feel like starting from square one.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

You want lessons. It will make sure you don't start learning bad habits. A good foundation of skill will let you learn everything else at a faster pace. Yes it costs money, but think how much money you've already spent on gear and will spend in the future on travel and lift tickets. One or two lessons will improve your skill dramatically.

You want a private/near private lesson. You'll get individual attention and progress faster. The instructor also won't spend most of his time with one person who can hardly stand up. My first lesson was like that. To get that private lesson at a group rate, take a lesson in the middle of the day in the middle of the week.

For the best private lesson do what I did at Killington. Talk to some locals at the mountain you're going to go to. If you don't know a local, call a snowboard shop in the town. Ask to get a lesson from the person they recommend. I asked a Killington local on this forum who got me a personal lesson with an outstanding instructor. She was also cute. The private lesson was worth every penny.

I learned to snowboard last year. First lesson was a group wash. Second group lesson was a "private" lesson and had me linking turns. Last private lesson at the end of the year tweaked my form which I didn't even realize I was doing wrong and had me doing true carves and true dynamic skidded turns.

My goals this year: dynamic carved turns and dynamic switch skidded turns.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I can't claim to be an expert, but I can tell you how it went in my case. I was self-taught, then took a lesson midway through my second season. Discovered I had developed a HUGE list of bad habits, plus was simply unaware of some techniques. One two-hour lesson (group lesson but I was the only student, so effectively a private) made an incredible difference. I managed to unlearn all my bad habits and am a far better snowboarder for it.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Cycle4Fun said:


> You want lessons. It will make sure you don't start learning bad habits. A good foundation of skill will let you learn everything else at a faster pace. Yes it costs money, but think how much money you've already spent on gear and will spend in the future on travel and lift tickets. One or two lessons will improve your skill dramatically.
> 
> You want a private/near private lesson. You'll get individual attention and progress faster. The instructor also won't spend most of his time with one person who can hardly stand up. My first lesson was like that. To get that private lesson at a group rate, take a lesson in the middle of the day in the middle of the week.
> 
> ...


Now THAT looks like proper skill devopment and progression of the sport, props man. Its not the " omg I've been boarding 4 times and I can carve perfectly and hit every box in the park with mad steeze and throw back 3s. Guys how much of a bad ass am I! I wanna get sponsored next year, how do I make tons of money while not having to work hard or know anything". <----typical narrative of someone explaining their progression


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Self taught. Watch many videos, buy protections before you get hurt, follow other riders and imitate them, work on one thing at a time. ride as much as you can in all conditions, don't get hurt, have fun!



crystal said:


> This will be my first real season without renting gear. I've been on the hill 2 times and I can link turns, carve pretty decent, and hit a couple wide boxed, keep in mind this was all with rental shite. I not have my own gear and find it way more comfortable. Should I wing the first season and see how I do, or should I just hop right into lessons so I don't form any bad habits right off the start ?


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Now THAT looks like proper skill devopment and progression of the sport, props man.


Thanks. Last year was a tough year to learn in the East. We had as much rain as snow with temperatures that even hit 60. The local hill only has 250ft of vertical. I can hit a measly 700-800 at various places in PA and NY in 3.5 hrs.

It helped that I had 10 years of intermediate level skiing. A proper toe-side skidded turn was a challenge though. My mind kept going, "Wait, my shoulders aren't turned where I want to go? My back is to the fall line? This isn't right."


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Cycle4Fun said:


> Thanks. Last year was a tough year to learn in the East. We had as much rain as snow with temperatures that even hit 60. The local hill only has 250ft of vertical. I can hit a measly 700-800 at various places in PA and NY in 3.5 hrs.
> 
> It helped that I had 10 years of intermediate level skiing. A proper toe-side skidded turn was a challenge though. My mind kept going, "Wait, my shoulders aren't turned where I want to go? My back is to the fall line? This isn't right."


ya, most people think that these skills are mastered in a couple trips to the mountain, and they aren't. Then the more difficult the terrain is the longer it's going to take to learn to apply those skills to all levels of increasingly difficult terrain.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Just go ride! You have all your own gear now and already feel way more comfortable. Throw on a smile and you'll kill it!


----------



## -relk- (Jan 8, 2011)

I was self-taught when I first got "into" snowboarding. My view on the subject, lessons will definitely help you progress faster, but teaching yourself is not the end of the world.

The single biggest way I progressed was by going with friends who were much better than me. They pushed me to try harder terrain, which I did slowly and under control, which in the end made me progress much faster than I had originally thought I would. An instructor would be even better than this, but not necessary.


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Not everybody agrees with that - see here.
> Now, I don't have a strong opinion on this, but some people clearly do...


What do you mean?


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Ridethesnow80 said:


> What do you mean?


Some people never progress beyond the falling leaf. They learn the falling leaf on the healside which teaches them heal edge control. They weren't forced to do the same falling leaf on toe-side.

The toe side is typically the more uncomfortable edge to learn. Your back is to the fall line.

With no toe side comfort the occasional snowboarder only turns on their heal edge or will do the "turbo leaf" bombing down a steep run on nothing but their heal edge.

Sad to watch as they scrape all of the snow off the good runs!


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

I see what you mean! It doesn't work for everyone ! The mean deal is that what ever you do with snowboarding, if you can visualize you can do it! Have confidence your self. If your not falling your not trying. I agree with who ever said learn switch early , something I wish I had done in the begging.


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

Meant beginning


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

crystal said:


> Should I wing the first season and see how I do, or should I just hop right into lessons so I don't form any bad habits right off the start ?


I suggest a mixed bag. I wouldn't go into weekly lessons right away if you're only getting out once a week. Best thing I've seen is an early season lesson to start you out, then board for a month and try to learn on your own, then have a mid-season lesson to get you over the next plateau, then an end of season lesson to hopefully tie it all in and reinforce the positives before the summer.

My GF essentially did this, taking 2-3 lessons a year for the first two years. I've got videos to show how she's progressed in that short period of time. She's clumsy, gets discouraged easily, needs praise and coaching from an authority, etc. and lessons really helped for her.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Cycle4Fun said:


> Some people never progress beyond the falling leaf. They learn the falling leaf on the healside which teaches them heal edge control. They weren't forced to do the same falling leaf on toe-side.
> 
> The toe side is typically the more uncomfortable edge to learn. Your back is to the fall line.
> 
> ...


oh my god, every time I see someone riding like that i want to go over there, slap them in the face, and give them a lesson for free just so they learn how to do it right and quit self grooming the runs.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm a big fan of lessons, at all skill levels not just beginner. I'm still periodically taking lessons after 20+ years riding - mostly to focus on some fine tuning and to break some bad habits from teaching myself and riding for years and years without ever any formal instruction.

On the other hand, this is snowboarding and you just want to go get after it ya' know? Take a few if you are a beginner to get those fundamentals ingrained. Then spend time just riding, just having fun, and pushing yourself. Then go back for a check-up, get an instructor to review all you've been working on and make corrective suggestions or provide more advanced techniques that may help you step up a level. I liked the idea of a lesson early season, mid-season, and end of season, especially for a beginner.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> I think it really depends on the instructor. If you are at a smaller mountain, the instruction is going to mostly be the basics that you already seem to have a grasp on. Watch the suggested videos and go out and have fun.


Wow, just wow. I teach at a small resort in Colorado and that statement is pretty darn false. We have guests that actually come to us because the experience they had at large resorts was bad. Large class sizes, disenchanted instructors, busy hills, etc. The size of the resort DOESN'T dictate whether of not the lesson is basic. The type of instructor does. Typically, a certified instructor is the best way to go since they have put in the education time to get certified. However, I know instructors that whent to all the inhouse training that can teach as well if not better then some certified instructors. At our "small" mountain we teach everything from the basic Level "1-4" lesson using the SAME standards as larger resorts. We also teach "upper" level lessons that cover every type of riding and provided clinics to instructors that explore teaching advance students. In fact, knowing how some of the larger resorts training programs are provided and the "turn-out" that happens in them I would say it is rather easy for a smaller resort to compete in over-all instructor know-how. The only time I would suggest seeking out a big resort is for a specific type of terrain that they might offer that a smaller resort might not have, or a specific instructor one might have been referred to.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Not sure why you wouldn't take lessons. Lessons are ALWAYS a good idea.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> oh my god, every time I see someone riding like that i want to go over there, slap them in the face, and give them a lesson for free just so they learn how to do it right and quit self grooming the runs.


When I see that, I start chanting "scor-pi-ON! scor-pi-ON!"


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

The fact that you think you can "carve pretty decent" after being on the hill twice indicates to me that you don't know carving. This leads me to believe that you are deluding yourself about your skill level.

I definitely recommend lessons. If you can get into a sequential program - say 6 weeks of 2 hour group lessons at the beginning of the season with the same (good) instructor, you will be set up for the rest of the year and well into your next year. Having the same instructor will help with continuity, and a lesson program is usually cheaper than a group of single lessons.

Most of all, if you're not having fun, that's when you're definitely doing it wrong!

Good luck.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Wow, just wow. I teach at a small resort in Colorado and that statement is pretty darn false. We have guests that actually come to us because the experience they had at large resorts was bad. Large class sizes, disenchanted instructors, busy hills, etc.


I took this to mean small resorts out East. Where resorts can actually be small. Our local hills in Ohio typically have a 250ft vertical where most of the snowboard instructors uncertified high school kids. I took two beginner lessons. One girl knew how to teach snowboarding. The other did not. The best instructors on the hill are the women ski instructors that teach the women's weekly group classes.

It comes down to this. Instruction is a must for a beginner to ensure proper form for later development. Your best bet at a good bang for your buck is knowing a local who can guide you to a good instructor, or calling the local ski shop who can guide you to an instructor. Then take a private lesson from that instructor for the fastest learning curve.

I think the private lesson gives you the best bang for your buck despite double/triple the price. Especially past the I can link skidded turns stage.


----------



## HiImBrian (Oct 11, 2012)

I spent last weekend teaching my gf how to board. She's got the leaf down on her heal side really well, and she can do it on her toe side but just gets tired faster. I've gone down the bunny hill holding her hands while she turns and she can totally do it, but as soon as I'm not there to hold her hands she panics and wont even try. She's afraid that she'll get seriously hurt if she falls. I'm not sure how to respond to this. We've kindly asked a few passing instructors for advice on how to get over this fear and they all basically end up on "just go for it". At this point I think we're going to sign her up for a lesson and pay somebody over a hundred bucks to tell her that :/

I never took lessons and I feel like I can move down a mountain pretty well. I'm not saying lessons wouldn't teach me anything, but I think I need an instructor to school me up good going down the mountain first.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

HiImBrian said:


> I spent last weekend teaching my gf how to board. She's got the leaf down on her heal side really well, and she can do it on her toe side but just gets tired faster. I've gone down the bunny hill holding her hands while she turns and she can totally do it, but as soon as I'm not there to hold her hands she panics and wont even try. She's afraid that she'll get seriously hurt if she falls. I'm not sure how to respond to this. We've kindly asked a few passing instructors for advice on how to get over this fear and they all basically end up on "just go for it". At this point I think we're going to sign her up for a lesson and pay somebody over a hundred bucks to tell her that :/
> 
> I never took lessons and I feel like I can move down a mountain pretty well. I'm not saying lessons wouldn't teach me anything, but I think I need an instructor to school me up good going down the mountain first.


Maybe you can help your lady get more comfortable with falling and learning how to fall? Unstrap and go jump into some snow with her for a while, teach her how to _slap out_ and to keep her chin tucked so she doesn't knock her dome-piece. Perhaps after a while of experiencing that falling in snow really isn't so bad, she'll feel more comfortable and can begin to build her confidence from there? 

Or better yet, take her skateboarding and have her slam on some concrete, then take her back to the snow and she'll be fearless!


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

HiImBrian said:


> I spent last weekend teaching my gf how to board.
> 
> I never took lessons and I feel like I can move down a mountain pretty well. I'm not saying lessons wouldn't teach me anything, but I think I need an instructor to school me up good going down the mountain first.


Pro relationship tip: Don't teach your significant other to ride. You're likely to both get frustrated. It puts one of you in a very dominating and commanding role. For the continued relationship it would be best to put her in a lesson until she can link turns. Then you can step in and start having fun together. Even offer to pay 1/2 the cost. Many mountains offer group women's only lessons.

If you're willing to pay for a private lesson, I think they are worth the money for the individual attention. Ask a local for a good instructor. If you don't know someone, call a local shop and ask for a good name. Or take a group lesson in the middle of the day in the middle of the week. That's usually a private lesson at group price.

Also. You've never taken a lessons. You don't want to teach her any bad habits you've picked up. For instance, I had a habit I picked up which was stopping me from carving. On the way back up the mountain the instructor told me what I was doing, demonstrated what she wanted me to do. I started carving down the run thinking, SOB! At the end of the 1.5hr lesson I was doing dynamic skidded turns.


----------



## HiImBrian (Oct 11, 2012)

Both very valid responses. Thanks!


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Wow, just wow. I teach at a small resort in Colorado and that statement is pretty darn false. We have guests that actually come to us because the experience they had at large resorts was bad. Large class sizes, disenchanted instructors, busy hills, etc. The size of the resort DOESN'T dictate whether of not the lesson is basic. The type of instructor does. Typically, a certified instructor is the best way to go since they have put in the education time to get certified. However, I know instructors that whent to all the inhouse training that can teach as well if not better then some certified instructors. At our "small" mountain we teach everything from the basic Level "1-4" lesson using the SAME standards as larger resorts. We also teach "upper" level lessons that cover every type of riding and provided clinics to instructors that explore teaching advance students. In fact, knowing how some of the larger resorts training programs are provided and the "turn-out" that happens in them I would say it is rather easy for a smaller resort to compete in over-all instructor know-how. The only time I would suggest seeking out a big resort is for a specific type of terrain that they might offer that a smaller resort might not have, or a specific instructor one might have been referred to.


I agree I taught at a small resort out east and they always had us doing clinics weekly as well as pushing us to get certified. During the hiring process the supervisors were even telling us that are linking turns need to improve made me realize how much energy some if us where wasting are energy on not doing it right.


----------

